# 92 Stanza sunroof



## cityjack (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey all,

My wife just picked up a really nice 2.4 Stanza. The only thing other than the noisy lifters is that the sunroof leaks and also it does not work. What is the first thing to check for problems on this sunroof not working? Has anyone had more problems with the switch or the motor or both. The car has only like 78K original miles on it too. Thanks all for any input.

Sid


----------

